# Carver 301 Dämpfer quietscht



## Joh96 (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

mein Carver 301 hat den Dämpfer Rock Shox ario 2.R.

Wenn dieser gesperrt ist, quietscht er.
Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es am Dämpfer liegt.
Wenn der Dämpfer ganz weich eingestellt ist, hört man nur das Öl zirkulieren beim Einfedern, aber kein quietschen.

Wie könnte ich das Problem lösen?

Welches Service Kit brauche ich, um einen Dämpfer Service zu machen?

Bzw. welcher andere Dämpfer würde auch passen? 

Danke

MfG Johannes


----------



## Joh96 (12. Juli 2017)

habe heute nochmal alles untersucht.

Das Problem ist 100% der Dämpfer.

Habe heute die Luft rausgetan und den Dämpfer etwas runter gelassen und dann lockout eingestellt und es hat nix gequietscht oder sonstiges!
Aber wenn ich das Fahrrad hochhebe, dann geht der Dämpfer wieder in seine normale Position (geht in Ausgangsgröße) und quietscht wieder.

Warum ist das so?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

